# DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung



## Seth86 (8. Juli 2012)

*DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Hi

Seit diesem Jahr haben wir plötzlich von einem Tag auf dem anderen ein Problem mit der DSL-Verbindung. Das äußert sich folgendermaßen:

Verbindungsabbrüche nach 1-3 Minuten aufgrund fehlender Synchronisation unabhängig von der Tageszeit. Dies war/ist aber kein Dauerzustand, denn die Verbindung kann auch mal ne Woche aufrechterhalten werden, inkl. verschobener 24h-Zwangstrennung. Nach einer so langen Laufzeit oder bei Gewitter (Schwankungen im Stromnetz) kann der Router völlig aussetzen und muss neugestartet werden. Danach baut er erst nach 3-10 Stunden eine stabile Verbindung auf. 
Laut Telekom (einen Techniker haben wir nicht angefordert) ist die Leitung in Ordnung.
Allerdings läuft sie nach meinen Erkenntnissen an der Grenze des Machbaren im Bezug auf Signal-Rausch-Abstand (SNR). Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der fritz!box WLAN 3030 (mit neuester Firmware, klar, aber schon 5 Jahre alt):

Leitungskapazität	 kBit/s	13028
ATM-Datenrate	 kBit/s	13002
Nutz-Datenrate	 kBit/s	11776
Latenzpfad		                fast
Latenz	        ms            0
Frame Coding Rate kBit/s	25
FEC Coding Rate	 kBit/s	0
Trellis Coding Rate kBit/s	892
Aushandlung		        adaptive

Signal/Rauschtoleranz dB	anfangs 7, geht dann runter bis Verbindung abbricht
Leitungsdämpfung	dB	        32


Laut Meinungen im Internet ist ab einem SNR von 7 eine stabile Verbindung möglich. Ich vermute stark, dass der alte Router damit einfach nicht klar kommt. In den neueren fritz!boxen bzw. mit neueren Firmwares kann man mit paar Einstellungen die Stabilität auf Kosten der Geschwindigkeit erhöhen. Wir hatten nur Gelegenheit ein anderes Fritz!box Gerät auszuprobieren, dessen Firmware aber ähnlich alt war.  Die selben Probleme...

Im Internet findet man aber kaum Informationen, welcher Router denn ein gutes DSL-Modem hat. Fritz!box kommt dabei in dieser Hinsicht schlecht weg.

Der neue Router sollte dementsprechend einfach nur ein gutes DSL-Modem haben und möglichst günstig sein (50-80€). Telefonie/WLAN ist nicht nötig - am Router hängt ein Switch.


----------



## K3n$! (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

In der neuen Fritzbox soll ein ganz gutes Modem verbaut sein. 
Allerdings kostet das gute 150€.
Vielleicht wäre eine gebrauchte 7270 bei Ebay für 50€ eher was für dich. 

Hast du mal mit einem anderen Modem getestet, ob es besser wird ?

Schau dir auch mal den Thread hier an: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...odem-fuer-meine-grenzwertige-16k-leitung.html

Der User hatte auch Probleme mit der DSL Leitung und hat das, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, auf Probleme bei der Verkabelung zurückführen können.


----------



## Emerald Flint (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Hi K3n$s! das siehst du richtig bei mir war die verkabelung und der splitter daran schuld gewesen.

seit der behebung läuft alles bestens 

läuft beid ir auch ein splitter da du ISDN hasst?

Teste mal die FB direkt am splitter oder der TAE falls möglich.

ich muss allerdings dazu sagen das sich meine box zumindest schneller wieder connected hat so 1-2 min. es ist ne 3170 also nciht unbedingt ein technikwunder sondern eher mit deinem zu vergleichen.

ansonsten auch immer mal die kabel austauschen uind neu testen,

wie sieht dein spektrum aus?

------

ich kann auch sagen das 7 db dämpfung einwandfrei funktionieren und es user gibt die ihren router getuned haben und mit 3 ihre leitung mit mehr bandbreite fahren. die funktion sichere verbindun hatte mir ncihts gebracht außer das die leitung weiter bandbreite verlohren hat und die resyncs geblieben sind.


braucht diene box auch so lange um sich neu zu connecten nachdem du sie neu gestartet hasst?


----------



## Seth86 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Erstmal Danke euch Beiden 

Ich hatte nur eine ähnlich alte FB zum Testen zur Verfügung, da gabs dieselben Probleme.
Die FB ist an einen Splitter angeschlossen, den die Telekom vor ca. 3 Monaten zugeschickt hat, weil ich diesbezüglich eine Störungsmeldung gemacht hab. Der neue Splitter hat damals nichts geholfen.

Das ganze lief ja lange einwandfrei mit denselben von der FB angezeigten Werten wie jetzt. Neustart des Routers hilft überhaupt nicht, eher hatte man das Gefühl, dass dieser erst "lernen" muss, eine stabile Verbindung aufzubauen. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass das irgendwie nur Zufall ist. Wie schon geschrieben, war jedoch die 24h-Zwangstrennung durch den Provider kein Problem, so dass er sich sofort wieder verbunden hat. Nach dem manuellen Reconnect das gleiche Verhalten wie nach einem Neustart.

Naja, ich bin überzeugt, dass der Router einen Schaden hat, da er sich gelegentlich (1x pro Woche) aufhängt, so dass das Netzwerk gar nicht mehr funktioniert. Das war auch am Freitag der Fall - da hilft nur Router-Neustart durch Trennung der Stromversorgung - und seit dem kriege ich nur für 1-4 Minuten eine Internet-Verbindung, d.h. auch nach einigen Stunden keine dauerhafte, stabile Verbindung wie in den letzten Monaten.

Hab schon eine neue Fritz!box bei Ebay ersteigern können, genaue Modellnummer ist mir entfallen...`
Ich gebe, dann in ein paar Tagen ein Update.

Was kann man aus dem Spektrum herauslesen?


----------



## Emerald Flint (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

am spektrum siehst auch quasi den grund da würde so vermute ich mal kein modem/router eine stabile verbindung schaffen. meins ist zwar nciht gut oder gar perfekt aber so in der richtung müsste auch deins eher aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beschreibe und mal den aufbeu deiner internen verkabelung. zum beispiel TAE zum splitter vom splitter zur FB (wieviele meter und FB originalkabel (ist 2 aderig)) sid dort eventuelle netzwerkdosen oder verlängerungen vorhanden?
hasst mal bei allen kabeln die kontaktstellen auf oxidation überprüft. für mich sieht es so aus als ob eine kabelvernindung nur marginal besteht und mal was durchlässt und mal nciht.

falls die zeit ausreicht mache mal nen speedtest auf dsl web oder Internet Performance Test (der 2te geht schneller) und schau dir beim 2ten mal oben rechts bei den resultaten unter mehr details mal die download max und min werte an.

immo ist eher von der verkabelung auszugehen als von der box, ich dachte bei meinem prob genauso einfach neue box und das prob ist gegessen doch so einfach ist es häufig ncith. 

wie hängt die FB genau am splitter? mit dem FB kabel oder ist dort ne kabelverlängerung am werk und du greifst das signal mit der FB erst später im kreislauf ab? wenn ja teste die box mal direkt am splitter einmal mit dem FB originalkabel und einmal mit einem standard netzwerkkabel. nicht auszuschließen ist auch das das netzteil mittlerweile einen defekt aufweist. Muss die FB mehr als nur modem switch und w-lan bedienen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*



Seth86 schrieb:


> Hab schon eine neue Fritz!box bei Ebay ersteigern können, genaue Modellnummer ist mir entfallen...`
> Ich gebe, dann in ein paar Tagen ein Update.


Ich hoffe eines der folgenden modelle:
7270, 7240, 3270 oder 7330
Alles andere kannst du in bezug auf die leistung vergessen und wird dir keinesfalls weiter helfen...



> Was kann man aus dem Spektrum herauslesen?


 Experimentierst du mit doppeldrosseln oder benutzt du ein 100m kabel um 2 m zu überbrücken? (überschüssiges kabel zu schlaufe gelegt) Irgendwas drosselt auf alle fälle gewaltig die vordere hälfte der frequenzen deiner leitung. Ohne das hättest du full-sync!
Schließe auf alle fälle deine box mal ohne splitter dazwischen an die 1. tae. Dazu nimmst du ein normales telefonkabel (eine seite tae und die andere rj11, aber nicht die zuleitung vom splitter da der stecker anders belegt ist). Danach machst du nochmal einen screenshot vom specktrum und postest ihn hier.
Und bevor ich es vergesse und dann gefragt wird, ja der rj11-stecker passt in die rj45 dsl-dose der fritzbox. Einfach mittig rein stecken. (geht nur mittig) Du brachst das zum testen auch nicht kaufen, da ihr doch bestimmt ein telefon habt und du es davon ja nehmen kannst.


----------



## Seth86 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Es ist eine 7320. Geht auch?

Seit Montag 16 Uhr hält die Verbindung ohne Sync-Fehler. Deshalb werde ich solange nicht rum experimentieren bis der neue Router kommt.

Kabellänge:
TAE --> Splitter: 10 cm
Splitter --> Router: 30 cm gutes Ehernet-Kabel (am Montag noch reingesteckt, davor ca. 1,5m Kabel schlecht isoliert, aber hat nichts an den Werten oder Spektrum geändert)

Den Grund für ein solches Spektrum konnte ich evtl doch in Erfahrung bringen und zwar:
Vom Hausanschluss (graue Box) wird die Verbindung in ein anderes Zimmer im Keller geführt, dann erst TAE.
Länge: 10-15m
Kabel: gutes Ethernet-Kabel, mit dem wir auch das LAN-Netzwerk im Haus verteilen, allerdings werden dafür nur 2 (von 8?) Adern benutzt.
Lösung: Die Drähtchen sind immer paarweise isoliert - also zusammenschließen, sodass 4 Adern benutzt werden: halbierte Dämpfung?


----------



## Emerald Flint (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

10 bis 15 meter sind nicht trägisch, was auch sein kann ist das du nen wackelkontakt an einer der schnittstellen hasst.

wenn die verbindung nun steht hasst irgendwas anders gemacht^^ als es vorher war. schau dir ncohmal ein spektrum an und wenn dort eine änderung ist poste es mal.

das fritzbox originalkabel ist auch nur 2 aderig. an deinem hausanschluss kommen auch nur 2 kabel an oder sind zumindest nur angeshclossen. ich nutze auch 20 meter patchkabel mit 2 netzwerkdosen von dneen die fritzbox nur 2 kabel benutzt um das wan signal zu erzeugen.
soll bedeuten bei vernünftigen kabel brauchst keine bündelung, glaube auh nciht das es was bringen wird außer weitere fehler einen strang zusammenszuschließen

wo willst denn die TAE haben da wo sie ist (im keller) oder besser neben dem hausanschluss?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*



Seth86 schrieb:


> Es ist eine 7320. Geht auch?


Das ist der vorgänger bzw. das provider-modell der 7330. Sie sollten also fast baugleich sein.
Wenn du das gerät hast, könntest du einen screenshot vom specktrum machen und posten?


> Den Grund für ein solches Spektrum konnte ich evtl doch in Erfahrung bringen und zwar:
> Vom Hausanschluss (graue Box) wird die Verbindung in ein anderes Zimmer im Keller geführt, dann erst TAE.
> Länge: 10-15m
> Kabel: gutes Ethernet-Kabel, mit dem wir auch das LAN-Netzwerk im Haus verteilen, allerdings werden dafür nur 2 (von 8?) Adern benutzt.


Das ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich. Läge das problem bei den kabeln oder den kontakten wäre das komplette sprecktrum gestört. Bei dir hängt es aber nur im bereich von 64 khz bis 1 mhz. 
Dementsprechend kann nur jemand/etwas geziehlt in dem bereich deine leitung dämpfen.
Du könntest das ganze auch mal ohne splitter testen. Dazu nimmst du das anschlußkabel deines telefons (hat hoffentlich an einer seite einen tae- und an der anderen seite rj11-stecker) und verbindest damit die 1. tae (die,die mit dem apl im keller verbunden ist) und die fritzbox. (der rj11-stecker passt in die rj45 dsl-buchse der fritzbox)


> Lösung: Die Drähtchen sind immer paarweise isoliert - also zusammenschließen, sodass 4 Adern benutzt werden: halbierte Dämpfung?


Eher nicht.


----------



## Seth86 (3. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

So... entschuldigt bitte. Die Verkäuferin bei ebay hatte es nicht mehr eilig, nachdem sie das Geld erhalten hat. Gestern ist das Paket endlich angekommen.
Neueste Firmware geladen, eben angeschlossen und sofort Internetverbindung aufgebaut.

*Spektrum:* sieht deutlich besser aus, ist aber noch leicht gestört (könnten Netzteile oder andere Geräte sowas verursachen?), keine Lücke mehr
*Leitungscharakteristika:* SNR stabil auf 6, Leitungsdämpfung (download) runter von 32 auf 2 (dafür neuer Wert Leitungsreduzierung 10), so gut wie keine CRC-Fehler

Störsicherheitseinstellungen auf "maximale Performance".
Kabelinfrastruktur identisch wie mit alten Router.

Fazit bis jetzt (40 Minuten im Betrieb): Läuft einwandfrei. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*



Seth86 schrieb:


> *Spektrum:* sieht deutlich besser aus, ist aber noch leicht gestört (könnten Netzteile oder andere Geräte sowas verursachen?), keine Lücke mehr


Dein specktrum ist immer noch nicht so, wie es sein sollte. Ein netzteil würde übrigens nach meinem dafürhalten nicht so eine "gleichmäßige" delle verursachen und schon garnicht im kompletten bereich bis fast 1 mhz.
Was für einen provider hast du? Melde dem mal, das im kompletten bereich bis 1 mhz die träger gestört sind und zwischen 1 mhz und 2 mhz aber alles i.o. ist.


> *Leitungscharakteristika:* SNR stabil auf 6, Leitungsdämpfung (download) runter von 32 auf 2 (dafür neuer Wert Leitungsreduzierung 10), so gut wie keine CRC-Fehler


Deine leitungsdämpfung ist jetzt jedenfalls plausiebel, aber die leistungsreduzierung irritiert mich. Man könnte fast denken, das evt. am selben dslam angeschlossene, sehr lange und mit adsl1 beschaltene leitungen weniger gestört werden sollen.


> Fazit bis jetzt (40 Minuten im Betrieb): Läuft einwandfrei. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


 Der chipsatz der 7320 ist lediglich tolleranter störungen gegenüber. Allerdings ist dein problem so noch nicht wirklich behoben.


----------



## Seth86 (3. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Ich dachte mir schon, dass das Problem nicht wirklich behoben ist.

Bin bei T-Online. Ich könnte da ja mal bei Gelegenheit speziell bzgl. Spektrum nachfragen - ansonsten meinten sie, dass die Leitung in Ordnung ist.

Ich habs gerade *ohne Splitter* ausprobiert:
- Datenrate steigt um 800 kbit (klar, Telefonanlage reserviert sich ein Teil)
- Leitungsreduzierung sinkt von 10 auf 0
- Spektrum ein wenig schlechter, da ein anderes, längeres Kabel benutzt (Kabel von TAE zum Splitter hatte keinen RJ-11 Stecker, sondern wie hier unten RJ-Steckverbindung)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*



Seth86 schrieb:


> Bin bei T-Online.


Warum stellen sich mir gerade die nackenhaare auf? 


> Ich könnte da ja mal bei Gelegenheit speziell bzgl. Spektrum nachfragen


Ich bin gespannt ob die beim support das kapieren, was du denen dann zu erklären versuchst. Am besten du schneidest das gespräch mit und verfasst dann ein buch. Das wird garantiert ein bestseller.  (tschuldige, aber ich bin auf die tkom nicht wirklich gut zu sprechen)


> - ansonsten meinten sie, dass die Leitung in Ordnung ist.


Weißt du zufällig, ob da wirklich mal jemand da war und das am APL (hausanschlußpunkt) nachgemessen hat?


> Ich habs gerade *ohne Splitter* ausprobiert:
> - Datenrate steigt um 800 kbit (klar, Telefonanlage reserviert sich ein Teil)


Daran kann es nicht liegen. Analoge bzw. isdn-telefonie geht extra und hat dank annex b einen fest zugewiesenen bereich bei den frequenzen. (die werden vom sync eh nicht erfasst)
Telefonierst du via VoIP benötigst du 1. keinen splitter und 2. macht der router die bandbreitenreservierung intern. D.h. der eigentliche sync-wert ist davon nicht betroffen. Du merkst es lediglich an der effektiven download-rate.


> - Leitungsreduzierung sinkt von 10 auf 0


Klingt gut. Du solltest also den splitter mal tauschen.


> - Spektrum ein wenig schlechter, da ein anderes, längeres Kabel benutzt (Kabel von TAE zum Splitter hatte keinen RJ-11 Stecker, sondern wie hier unten RJ-Steckverbindung)


 Hast du ein bild? Kann mir gerade nichts unter "ein wenig schlechter" vorstellen.


----------



## Seth86 (18. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Dass mit der Leitung alles in Ordnung ist, haben die mir per Telefon gesagt. Ein Techniker war bei uns nicht da, weil der 50€ kosten würde, falls er den Fehler bei uns entdeckt hätte. 
Spektrum
... mit Splitter:   http://s17.postimage.org/6f1df483z/spektrum_mit_splitter.png 
... ohne Splitter:http://s17.postimage.org/n42tb14pb/spektrum_ohne_splitter.png 

Ich habe einfach erstmal im Telekom-Kundenforum nachgefragt (Kundendienst hat nicht geantwortet, sondern einfache User). Ergebnisse:

Ist das normal, dass durch den Splitter soviel Geschwindigkeit verloren geht?


> Jain



Störung im Spektrum:


> Das ist keine Störung. Der Einbruch den das Frequenzspektrum abbildet ist ein Effekt durch die Absenkung eines DPBO Outdoor DSLAMs und völlig normal.



Inwieweit wird die Kapazität der Leitung dadurch eingeschränkt? 


> Das kommt drauf an, wie "stark" der ESEL-Wert des DPBO Outdoor DSLAMs ist. Unter bestimmten Umständen ist die "Einschränkung" so minimal, dass es sich auf die Brutto-Sync Rate nicht oder nur geringfügig auswirkt. Kann aber auch vorkommen, dass die maximale Datenrate weit unter 10 Mbit/s Brutto fällt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*



Seth86 schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass durch den Splitter soviel Geschwindigkeit verloren geht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem stimme ich zu. Die splitter haben je nach hersteller eine unterschiedliche dämpfung und beeinflussen so die leitung. Bei dir ist das problem, das bei deiner leitung hauptsächlich die frequenzen ab 1 Mhz genutzt werden und diese empfindlicher auf dämpfung reagieren wie die unterhalb.


> Störung im Spektrum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den gedanken hatte ich auch schon, das adsl1-frequenzen (für lange leitungen) geschont werden sollen. Ich dachte aber nicht, das dies auch so praktiziert wird zumal die tkom bei ihren leitungen immer so viel reserve einplant, das es eigentlich nicht nötig wäre. (zumindest nicht in diesem ausmaß)


> Inwieweit wird die Kapazität der Leitung dadurch eingeschränkt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine meinung: Wenn man durch sowas schon unter 10 Mbit fällt, dann braucht man auch keinen outdoor-dslam mehr. Wenn ich so an die dämpfungswerte einer tkom`schen 6 mbit-leitung denke fällt mir ein, das man da auch problemlos (bei selber dämpfung) 10 mbit heraus bekommen kann. Wenn die zu schonenden HVT-leitungen aber länger sind ,so das da keine 6 mbit mehr durch gehen, frage ich mich warum die nicht auf den outdoor- dslam geschalten werden.
Alles in allem kannst du sehr warscheinlich an deiner situation nix ändern. (solange du eine tkom-leitung mit deren technik benutzt, also auch manch reseller-angebot) Die tkom wird sich stur stellen und du kannst nur hoffen, das die langen HVT-leitungen aus deinem bündel langsam verschwinden. (und die tkom so die drosselung heraus nimmt)
Allerdings ist es ein armutszeugniss für deinen isp, das dir das der support so nicht sagen konnte/wollte und das schon die user machen müssen. 
Könntest du mir noch einen link zu deinem thread im tkom-forum posten?


----------



## Decrypter (19. August 2012)

*AW: DSL-Router für schlechte Leitung*

Bist du an einem Outdoor DSLAM angeschlossen ?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich eher auf falsch eingestelltes DPBO tippen.
Denn DPBO soll ja die Anschlüsse, welche aus dem weit entfernten HVT kommen und somit schon ein relativ schwaches Signal haben, vor massiven Crosstalking des viel stärkeren Outdoor DSL Anschlusses schützen.
Dazu werden aber im allgemeinen die niedrigen Frequenzen im ADSL1 Band des Outdoor DSL Anschlusses so hoch künstlich bedämpft, das diese nicht mehr nutzbar sind und erst mit ansteigender Frequenz nach und nach nutzbar gemacht werden, bis schließlich ca 1.1 MHz die Träger voll nutzbar sind. Wie "scharf" DPBO eingestellt wird, ist immer verschieden.

Hier fallen aber die Träger im mittleren ADSL1 Frequenzbereich bis Ende ADSL1 Frequenzbereich deutlich ab und mit ab dem ADSL2+ Frequenzbandes (ab 1.1 MHz) ist das Signal voll da. Daher würde ich auf falsch eingestelltes DPBO tippen. Denn Störungen durch Schaltnetzteile sehen anders aus. Bei sowas ist entweder eine kurze, aber heftige Delle im Spektrum vorhanden, oder das entsprechende Netzteil produziert Oberwellen, welche sich dann in einer Wellenform im Spektrum bemerkbar machen würden.

BTW: DPBO ist nicht auf dem Mist der Telekom gewachsen, sondern wurde eingeführt, nachdem sich Wettbewerber bei den Bundesnetzkaspern beschwert hatten, weil deren Anschlüsse durch die Outdoor DSLAMs massiv Bandbreite verloren hatten. Damals mußte die Telekom die ersten, schon in Betrieb befindlichen Outdoor DSLAMs wieder abschalten, bis man gewährleisten konnte, das die Anschlüsse der Wettbewerber, die nichts investieren, nicht beinträchtigt werden. Das Ergebnis ist DPBO. Je nach leitungslänge zum Outdoor sind dadurch nur Bandbreiten von 11-13 Mbit möglich. Volle 16000 sind sehr selten und fast nur direkt am Outdoor DSLAM zu erreichen.


----------

